# Kitchen Organizing 101



## mattpedigo

This week did you fumble through kitchen drawers trying to find scissors, a can opener or utensil? If this is a frequent occurrence, then it is time to get organized. With a plan of attack in addition to some accessory add-ons, you can be sure to alleviate some of the stress in your kitchen. *
*
*The plan of attack*

Begin a strategy that is based on how you want to function in the kitchen. Prioritize by identifying frequently used items and separate them from occasionally used items. 

*
Get rid of the clutter

* Walk into your kitchen and start with the most visible items first. These are typically the items on the countertops. The change can be immediately dramatic and provide motivation to proceed to the next step.
*
*
*Seek treasures, not trash*

Rediscover unappreciated items instead of hunting for items to discard. Specialty items like citrus peelers, garlic presses, funnels and more can be assigned their own drawer.
*
*
*Throw out flimsy dividers*

Throw out plastic trays and let install sturdier, chrome dividers ideal for baking sheets and pans. This applies to drawers as well. You can install after-market drop-in drawer dividers customized to your utensils and workflow.

*Work on the landing zone*

Designate a drop zone for car keys, cell phones, etc. Hooks, shelves and a message board create a very manageable solution for on-the-go organization. Concealing these space savers behind doors makes for a flush appearance with the rest of the area.
*
Cubbies are for kiddies

* Customizing cubby sizes for store bought wire or plastic tubs make for an eye-please way to organize your life. Put a color-coded label on the end and allow household members to quickly know the contents.
*
Eye-level storage

* Keep items like small jars, tall bottles, oils, dressings and spices at eye level. This might seem like a common sense approach but people have a tendency to store these items high or low resulting in eye strain and the occasionally accident when reaching high.

*Let there be light!*

Consider mixing different types of lighting for work and mood. By installing dimmers to adjust light level you can full brightness for meal prep and art project and then soften the lights at mealtime or evening tea.


----------



## MagicalHome

Thanks for writing down all these common tips. It's a good arrangement and reminder. Being more organized can also save a lot of time.


----------



## Jim F

I like the idea of a "drop zone". Unfortunately, that is as far as my kids would go. They would not hang anything up or open a door if one was placed over a drop zone. It has me seriously considering a shallow bin next to the back door that they can literally drop things into and be able to retrieve them later without worrynig about things falling onto the floor or being moved by their mother who often immediately forgets where she moved things to.


----------



## lanemiller

I love the idea of a drop zone. My family and I are always losing our keys and wallets, having one designated place for them would be awesome. It would also keep the them off our clean counter.


----------



## Willie T

This was fun to make. It hangs right above our "drop zone" and keeps the keys separate from everything else. Everyone has their own hook.


----------



## BigJim

Whew, I thought you were selling something there for a second. Very good thread and very well written.


----------



## Sandra20

Kitchen is probably the place that that gets dirty and cluttered the fastest in our house. Great tips for organizing.


----------



## MagicalHome

This is a great thread especially for the new year. These are good reminders for people who plans to renovate. Organization is the key to sanity. :thumbup:


----------



## mrs1885

I'm an organization freak. Everything in my kitchen cabinets goes into glass or plastic storage jars / containers with printed labels. I started on the laundry room a month ago, which is the worst room in the house. It was a horribly cluttered room where tools, supplies for our remodeling, bedding for guest rooms, my old purses, handbags and duffel bags, etc all got dumped. I pulled everything out, repainted and put in all the shelving units that'd I'd bought and had scattered in rooms all over the house. I put everything back together neat and organized.  A month later it's a mess again. It's the one room I can't keep straightened up. My theory is it's because hubby could care less about organizing so he just drops things on the first shelf he sees! LOL Of course, lack of actual storage space in this house is a major problem too. Kitchen has no pantry yet. None of the bathrooms have a linen closet. Closets in most of the bedrooms are too small. All issues we are slowly trying to tackle. In the meantime I'm trying to get organized!


----------



## gma2rjc

It's kind of the same here mrs1885. Not enough storage space. No garage either.

When I'm out shopping and see something that would look nice or be useful in my kitchen, my first thought is, "Where will I put this?" If nothing comes to mind, I don't buy it.  I won't even consider going to a Tupperware party because I know there will be something I'd like.

I gave in a couple years ago and bought a Kitchen Aid big stand mixer thinking I'd find a spot for it on the counter top. Nope. Didn't fit. So now it's on top of the fridge.

A place for everything and everything in it's place is a very good plan to live by (but impossible if there is more than 1 person living in a house). :yes:


----------



## MagicalHome

gma2rjc said:


> A place for everything and everything in it's place is a very good plan to live by (but impossible if there is more than 1 person living in a house). :yes:


This is very true. After having a "general cleaning" of our room with everything stored and displayed in its right place, it would only take a week before it's back to "normal". :laughing:


----------



## aryanaa

Kitchen organization doesn't have to be hard or time-consuming and the effort is so worth it. An organized kitchen makes both cooking and entertaining a pleasure. Instead of searching through cupboards and drawers for different items, taking a little time on a regular basis, keeps your kitchen organized. The trick to an kitchen organization is simply incorporating these 8 simple tips and ideas and your kitchen will run more efficiently, it will look more like a kitchen seen in a decor magazine. When it comes to kitchen organization I use the 3Es of organization and they are Easy, Effective and Efficient. Within each of these tips one or all three of these guidelines are included keeping clutter at bay.


----------



## lesleychaney75

thanks for the post! It's time to organize my kitchen.


----------



## Susanm9006

A simple organizer is to add additional shelves to overhead cabinets. Most can fit in at least one more shelf and more shelves means less stacking.


----------



## MegaMagma39

I definitely need to reorganize...or, simply organize since my kitchen really has no organization to it whatsoever! Great tips!


----------



## dawg803

*agree*



lanemiller said:


> I love the idea of a drop zone. My family and I are always losing our keys and wallets, having one designated place for them would be awesome. It would also keep the them off our clean counter.


I just started doing this at my house as well. This is a great idea! I just have a decorative tray set up on a table right near my front door... I drop my keys, sunglasses, and phone there when i walk in. It's not exactly hidden, but it keeps everything in one place and me from having the "Where are my keys?????" panic in the morning. 

Nice tips!


----------

